# si / aussi



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

_Je n'ai jamais vu une si belle photo._

Me he encontrado con esta frase y me ha entrado una duda: ¿No debería usarse _aussi _en lugar de _si_?

Gracias.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aussi es también, si da enfásis de algo es como tan, la traducción sería

Jamás habia visto una foto tan bella


----------



## BonJ...James BonJ

Hola, 

Es exactamente lo mismo en francés "si" o "aussi" en este caso. 

Un saludo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

BonJ...James BonJ said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo en francés "si" o "aussi" en este caso.
> 
> Un saludo


 
¿Me podrías dar un ejemplo de aussi utilisado como si? 

Gracias


----------



## Little Chandler

En ese caso, ¿podría también utilizarse _tellement_?


----------



## Paquita

Aunque soy nativa, tu pregunta me plantea un problema ...

Para mí los dos son posibles con matices gramaticales, pero no es ni regla ni certeza absoluta...
- diría "si" en el sentido exclamativo o consecutivo = elle est *si* belle ! (¡es tan bella!) elle est *si* belle *que* je voudrais ....(tan ... que)
- diría "aussi" en el sentido comparativo = une photo *aussi *belle *que* celle-ci (tan...como)


Te lo repito, sin garantía.

No harás el ridículo con ninguna de las dos si es para decirlo; ahora si es para examen... espera a más sabios que yo 

edit: tellement no es apropiadop) en este caso lo que me lleva a pensar que "aussi" es más correcto que "si" y la comparación más adecuada D) que la consecuencia...

edit2
Bien mirado, me están entrando dudas respecto a "si" ...


----------



## Little Chandler

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Aussi es también, si da enfásis de algo es como tan, la traducción sería
> 
> Jamás habia visto una foto tan bella


Sí, claro, entendía el significado. Lo que pasa es que siempre tengo esta asociación en la cabeza:

- aussi ... que → tan ... como (_elle est aussi belle que toi_)
- si ... que → tan ... que (_elle es si belle que je ne peux pas lui parler_)

En este caso entiendo que la frase en español corresponde a la primera estructura:

_Jamás había visto una foto tan bella (como esta)._

Es por eso por lo que pensaba que debería ser con _aussi_.


----------



## Paquita

Little Chandler said:


> Es por eso por lo que pensaba que debería ser con _aussi_.


 
Como has podido observarlo he llegado a la misma conclusión, en el mismo minuto.(esto se dice "convenir" creo yo)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Little Chandler said:


> Sí, claro, entendía el significado. Lo que pasa es que siempre tengo esta asociación en la cabeza:
> 
> - aussi ... que → tan ... como (_elle est aussi belle que toi_)
> - si ... que → tan ... que (_elle es si belle que je ne peux pas lui parler_)
> 
> En este caso entiendo que la frase en español corresponde a la primera estructura:
> 
> _Jamás había visto una foto tan bella (como esta)._
> 
> Es por eso por lo que pensaba que debería ser con _aussi_.


 
Si entendí bien dices ¿que mi traducción corresponde a la frase de aussi?

Si es así he de decir que yo la primera frase traduciría:

Ella es igual de bella que tú. 

Muy diferente como uds lo pueden notar. 

Evidentemente sí sabía del uso de aussi como comparativo, pero para mí la frase no da connotación de ser una comparación.


----------



## Little Chandler

Paquit& said:


> edit: tellement no es apropiadop) en este caso lo que me lleva a pensar que "aussi" es más correcto que "si" y la comparación más adecuada D) que la consecuencia...
> 
> edit2
> Bien mirado, me están entrando dudas respecto a "si" ...


Claro, ya me parecía que _tellement_ no "conviene" () en este caso. Eso también me llevaba a pensar que lo correcto es _aussi_.

Gracias a los tres. Y si alguien quiere aportar algo más de luz, bienvenido sería.


----------



## chlapec

Qué os parece:
Je n'ai jamais vu une *si* belle photo (absolu)
Je n'ai jamais vu une photo *aussi* belle (comparatif) ("que ça": sous-entendu)


----------



## Little Chandler

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Si entendí bien dices ¿que mi traducción corresponde a la frase de aussi?
> 
> Si es así he de decir que yo la primera frase traduciría:
> 
> Ella es igual de bella que tú.
> 
> Muy diferente como uds lo pueden notar.
> 
> Evidentemente sí sabía del uso de aussi como comparativo, pero para mí la frase no da connotación de ser una comparación.


No, no. Mi frase "Elle est aussi belle que toi" era sólo un ejemplo.

La frase de la discordia es _Je n'ai jamais vu une si belle photo_, y creo que tu traducción (_Jamás había visto una foto tan bella_) es correcta.

Lo único que digo es que esa frase me parece una comparación y no una consecuencia. En el fondo, la frase podría interpretarse como:

_Jamás había visto una foto tan bella (como esta)._

Ese "como esta" (en la estructura profunda) me dice que es una comparación, y por eso diría _aussi_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

chlapec said:


> Qué os parece:
> Je n'ai jamais vu une *si* belle photo (absolu)
> Je n'ai jamais vu une photo *aussi* belle (comparatif) ("que ça": sous-entendu)


 
Littel Chandler ya entendí tu posura, pero aún así creo que el pensamiento de como hablamos en Español, corresponde más a lo aquí explicado por Chlapec


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

"_Je n'ai jamais vu une si belle photo."

_Cuando la frase es afirmativa y expresa un alto grado de intensidad (tal es el caso del ejemplo presentado) el intercambio con aussi es excluido, no he podido incluir el enlace; pero aqui esta la explicación de atilf.atilf.fr

SI2, adv.
*I. *[Morphème de compar. exprimant un rapport d'égalité ou le degré d'intensité]
*A. *[Dans une phrase positive]
*1. *[Exprime le haut degré d'intensité; la commutation avec _aussi_ est exclue]     Synon. _tellement_.


----------



## Little Chandler

Pohana said:


> Cuando la frase es afirmativa y expresa un alto grado de intensidad (tal es el caso del ejemplo presentado) el intercambio con aussi es excluido



¿Tal es el caso del ejemplo presentado? Pero la frase no es afirmativa... o hay algo que no estoy entendiendo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Little Chandler said:


> ¿Tal es el caso del ejemplo presentado? Pero la frase no es afirmativa... o hay algo que no estoy entendiendo.


 
Bueno creo que ahí está el problema, tú lo entiendes como si fuera una comparación, pero en realidad la persona está afirmando que jamás habia visto una foto tan bella. 

¿Lo tienes claro?


----------



## Paquita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> la persona está afirmando que jamás habia visto una foto tan bella.
> 
> ¿Lo tienes claro?


 
Esto lo tenemos todos clarísimo...

El problema es que en español usas "tan" y este "tan" apócope de "tanto" delante de adjetivo va seguido según el significado de la frase por un "que" o un "como" en español... 

Hasta aquí todo va bien... salvo que en francés es todo lo contrario: en ambos sentidos la expresión  termina por un "que" (= 1) que /2) como) y lo que cambia es el equivalente de "tan" (=1) si 2) aussi).

Y lo que vamos buscando es cuál de los dos equivalentes franceses de "tan" vamos a usar aquí...


----------



## chlapec

> El problema es que en español usas "tan" y este "tan" apócope de "tanto" delante de adjetivo *va seguido según el significado de la frase por un "que" o un "como"* en español...


 
¿Y que hacemos con frases como: ¡Oh, es todo *tan* bonito!?


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> ¿Y que hacemos con frases como: ¡Oh, es todo *tan* bonito!?


 
Aquí, no hay problema, es frase *exclamativa* o *enfática* sin otra alternativa... el "si" se impone...

Escribí en mi post #6


> diría "si" en el sentido exclamativo o consecutivo


----------



## badlenore

Buenas tardes: 
Creo que mi pregunta es parecida a la que empieza este hilo , pero sigo ten¡endo dudas.
Quiero traducir la frase : "Somos amigos desde hace tiempo y siempre has tenido un detalle este día *tan* especial para mi".
Yo lo traduzco "Nous sommes amis depuis longtepms et tu as toujours eu une délicate attention ce jour *si* spécial pour moi".
¿Qué debo escribir: *si, aussi, autant,tellement *? Estoy llena de dudas, me podeis ayudar?.
Si veis algún error más en la frase agradeceré que me lo digais.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

En realidad, tu pregunta no conicerne la diferencia entre si y aussi sino la traducción de tan para la que tienes muchos hilos aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/forumtitles/tan


Pero ya que la has puesto aquí, adelante.

Tu elección es correcta.
Aussi y autant son imposibles.
tellement sí que es posible, y personalmente es lo que prefiero, por dos motivos: no me gusta el sonido reptido de la "s" de "si spécial" y siendo tellement de tres sílabas, me parece enfatizar más lo que quieres decir.

Diría "en ce jour" (con ocasión de este día)


----------

